# Marblishious Bettas



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Just wanted to show some pics of my bettas (my photography skills suck compared to the thai breeders :/):

Orange Dotted Cellophane Halfmoon:









Marble Dragon Halfmoon Plakat:









Marble Dragon Over-Halfmoon Plakat (this one gets too energized when I get him to flare):









Marble Blue Dragon Halfmoon Plakat:









Marble Blue Dragon Halfmoon Plakat:









Thanks for looking


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

beautiful! :'D do you breed them yourself? whats their housing like? do you use jars? 
the orange one is MARVELOUS!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks 

And no, I am not the breeder of these guys. They are all from thailand. 

Right now, they are going through my acclimation cycle for thai ordered bettas (I noticed they are really stressed out when I put them in large -- 2 gal tanks, and they are much calmer when they are in smaller spaces). So they are currently in large (1-1.5L) jars. So their currently housing are these jars, with a piece of IAL and some plants (floaters).


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome! Are you planning to breed them?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

actually yes please breed them! i love plakats! *.*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

at this point, I dont have time or space do do breeding projects. But I might breed the HMPKs if I can find and obtain a nice female.

Thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Hitch, glad to see your Orange guy is doing good. I agree about the smaller tanks...most of my Bettas like the beanie boxes better than a big 2.5 gallon tank.

I currently have " Tigger " my former show champion from last year (here he is)









is housed in one of those sq 1 gallon bowls from BAs...it has a black rim on the bottom and top and looks real nice sitting on my living room table.

He watches TV with me and Hubby from there, and as soon as he sees me put the lights on in the morning he's up at the top waiting for breaky!

Im going to be doing a Thai Betta run in January, so if you want a female to match to your boys for breeding, let me know. I can usually find a compatible colored girl from my suppliers.

I am going to try breeding Blue/Yellow MG ones in Jan. Tigger is too old now or I would use him.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks . I have been keeping an eye on aquabid as well. And it seems the price on females are the same as males. So until I decided to actually attempt breeding, I dont know if I want to spend that much on a female.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice!! I miss my betta days...


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 22, 2012)

congratz the last male has really nice symmetry  I have some blue marbles as well if you're interested


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

BettaFx said:


> congratz the last male has really nice symmetry  I have some blue marbles as well if you're interested


It would be interesting to see hot the pattern on him changes over time.

And thanks for the offer, two blue marbles are enough for me right now. Do you have any others available?


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 22, 2012)

Hitch said:


> It would be interesting to see hot the pattern on him changes over time.
> 
> And thanks for the offer, two blue marbles are enough for me right now. Do you have any others available?


yes hitch please check out my thread 

bettafx


----------

